# God RP, Discussion and sign up! Become a God [At least in RP] today!



## Luis Seifer (Sep 13, 2008)

It is a very simple pitch see? You may choose to be the God of any ONE thing, such as fire, blenders, war, rubber chickens, whatever your mind may think? I just got a bit tired of no God Mode, so I thought what if everyone was one?

------------

Explanation of thread:

1. First, choose what thing you will be God of.

2. Choose talents depending on your tier.

3. Some certain talents can only be taken by specific tiers.

4. Your dimensional kingdom will start from scratch [zero, nata, nothing, Mu], build it up bit by bit.

5. After you have a decent kingdom [decided by me], you may wage war on another dimension in an attempt to conquer it.

6. Succeding or failing does not matter, YOUR kingdom won't be crushed, but if you suceed you may take up to half [Rounded Down] of the destroyed God's talents.

7. If your kingdom is destroyed, you DIE! Bwahahaha! But don't worry, you will be reincarnated as a God of the same type, but with only 3/4  [Rounded Down] of the skills you had before you died.

8. No flaming, have fun! This game will get more complex as I think of rules.

9. There is no need to wage war when visiting other kingdoms, you can be friends.

10. Gods can team up against each other in any way, such as 2 on 1, or 3 on 1, ETC.

------------

Talent Pool: 

Strength-Strength befitting a God.

Wisdom-Wisdom of Solomon.

Protected Talents-When you are reincarnated, you may keep ALL your talents.

Two Towers- If your kingdom is destroyed, it is automatically rebuilt ONCE per life.

Change-You may change your Godtype when you die.

Magic-You may use magical skills.

Creation-NECCESSARY TALENT TO BUILD YOUR KINGDOM!!! Go get this if you want to build a kingdom instead of fighting alone.

Perfection-You may perfectly control your own talents without training at all.

Avatar-You may create up to four avatars with lesser powers than you, but still able to fight Gods on a much lower tier than you.

Luck-Freakish Luck.

Genius-Can learn new skills if taught by other God's.

-------------

Tier Explanation List:

Elementals-High Tier, can choose up to 6 talents.

Inanimate objects-Low Tier, only 2 talents.

Animals-Medium Tier, 4 Talents can be chosen.

Feelings-High/Med Tier, up to 5 Talents.

Life or Death-Super High Tier! 7 Talents.

--------------

Post a registration list like so!

Name:

God of:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Looks:

Talents:

--------------

Members:

----------

First/1

Name: Luis Seifer

God of: Overseer God. [Cannot participate in wars!]

Likes: Torture, War and Chaos... also Apples!

Dislikes: Oranges and Peace.

Looks: A normal looking guy in a black cloak, always smiling.

Talents: Overseer. [All Talents, can't participate in events, judge in wars, event approver]

Overview by Luis Seifer: My Character! Would be unfair if he could participate huh?

----------

Second/2

Name: Samael

God of: Luck

Likes: Creating, Art, and Music.

Dislikes: Brocolli, Corn Soup.

Looks: A ghoulish white figure, but still looks generally handsome.. black hair and eyes, wierd theme for a God of Luck! Ha.

Talents: Creation, Luck, Genius, Perfection, and Avatar.

Overview by Luis Seifer: A well balanced God, hope he does well!

----------

Third/3

Name: Collerpillar

God of: Nature 

Likes: Caterpillars

Dislikes: Fire

Looks: A giant caterpillar, wearing full plate armor.

Talents: Strength, Protected Talents, Magic, Creation, Avatar, Genius.

Overview by Luis Seifer: A monstrosity, strength and genius combined with his giant size will be amazingly formidable... also makes him a big target though, plate armor will have a tough time stopping even low level God's attacks.

-----------

Fourth/4


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 14, 2008)

[*FAQ*]

[How to make your dimension.]

1. Create your dimension as you would in RP.  First, you NEED the Creation skill, then just start building it up logically.  People, animals, stuff like that.  None of them can be powerful though, only about military class [Unless you have the Avatar Skill].

[Can I choose my tier?]

2. Your tier depends on what you are God of, as explained in the Tier list.

[Do talents equal skills?]

3. 1 Talent = 1 Skill.

[Unfair! Whoever strikes first and wins will dominate!]

4. God's can team up and pool together their talents to destroy an Uber God, just like people in normal RP.

4.1. Also, the attacked dimension is destroyed if a God succesfully attacks and destroys one, He does not get two dimensions.

[Two Towers and Protected Talents are the same thing!]

5. Two Towers= You never died, you don't have to build your dimension from scratch... but if you die again, you lose 1/4 of your talents.

Protected Talents= You died, BUILD IT AGAIN! Hahaha, but atleast you still have your talents.

[How do I wage war?]

6. If you don't have Creation, simply talk to my character, located at the northernmost point of your dimension, and I will open a portal for you.

[*NOTE FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NO CREATION SKILL*-Choose the battle related talents, and Protected talents is a must! You don't have a kingdom to fight for you! So you will die rather easily if you didn't choose the battle related talents.]

If you have the skill Creation, build your kingdom up to a decent point, visit me at the northernmost point of your dimension, and I will open a portal for you.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 14, 2008)

Erm, I'm confused.  How exactly do you create your dimension? How exactly do you wage war?  Can you only have one stat point per skill? Can we choose any tier or do you choose for us?

The biggest problem I see is that you're really weakened when you lose a war.  Then someone else gets a REALLY big boost.  They probably won't have a hard time winning their next war with 2 dimensions and a overly strong god. This will probably domino so whoever strikes first and wins will probably control this thread in a relatively short time.

PS Protected talents and two towers do almost the exact same thing.


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 14, 2008)

1. Create your dimension as you would in RP.  First, you NEED the Creation skill, then just start building it up logically.  People, animals, stuff like that.  None of them can be powerful though, only about military class [Unless you have the Avatar Skill].

2. Your tier depends on what you are God of, as explained in the Tier list.

3. 1 Talent = 1 Skill.

4. God's can team up and pool together their talents to destroy an Uber God, just like people in normal RP.

4.1. Also, the attacked dimension is destroyed if a God succesfully attacks and destroys one, He does not get two dimensions.

5. Two Towers= You never died, you don't have to build your dimension from scratch... but if you die again, you lose 1/4 of your talents.

Protected Talents= You died, BUILD IT AGAIN! Hahaha, but atleast you still have your talents.

I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 15, 2008)

[Reserved Space]

Ha, bumpity go.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 15, 2008)

This is an awesome idea man

Name: Samael

God of: God of Luck

Likes: Creating, Manga, Stories, Pizza, Music

Dislikes: Broccoli, Corn Soup

Looks: Without the Crosses on the Forehead, and the Hair is more like the second Picture 

Talents: Creation, Luck, Genius, Perfection, Avatar

Hope i did it right


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 15, 2008)

You are in!  Start building your kingdom, any posting up to triple is fine here.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 15, 2008)

Name: Collerpillar

God of: Nature (element?)

Likes: Caterpillars

Dislikes: Fire

Looks: A giant caterpillar, wearing full plate armor

Talents:
Strength-1
Protected Talents-1
Magic-1
Creation-1
Avatar-1
Genius-1

-------------
Is that right? Also, do we start rping right in here, or will there be a different thread? How exactly do we wage war, just rp it out?


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 15, 2008)

You're in Materpiller! I will make a different thread now, I was just waiting for at least two members. You just RP everything out! You only need to visit my character once, when you have a proper dimension, so he can approve you for wars, and open a portal for you.

You will locate my character in the Northernmost part of your dimension.


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 17, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 23, 2008)

Am I the only one who is going to be active in this


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds interesting, I'm in!


----------



## Pyoko123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds cool, although it's my first rp, i'll have a go 

Name: Takai

God of: Ice (Element)

Likes: The Cold, Snow.

Dislikes: The Sun, Heat.

Looks: Long, straight, white hair, with very pale skin and a long white robe.

Talents: Creation, Avatar, Magic, Perfection, Protected Talents and Wisdom.

(Male btw)


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Sep 27, 2008)

Name: Sun Wukong (meaning monkey, equal of heaven)

God of: minerals (rocks,daimond,etc.)

Likes: computers and video games

Dislikes:too much light at once

Looks:  with a rapier

Talentstar,creation,perfect,protected talents,strength,wisdom


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 23, 2008)

please post I like this too much for it to go unnoticed


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 23, 2008)

Name:Hiei

God of: Change

Likes:Beauty , activeness

Dislikes:Bordom , ugliness

Looks:

Talents: Strength, Protected Talents, Magic, Creation, Avatar


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 23, 2008)

please delete one talent then you are free to go on.


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 23, 2008)

ok done i got rid of wisdom.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 23, 2008)

go on to the main rp.


----------



## ArtfulLoser (Nov 16, 2008)

Name: Yolanda

Goddess of: Jealousy

Likes: Hate, Fire, Cheese

Dislikes: Love, Other people doing well

Looks: 

Talents: Creation, Perfection, Protected Talents, Magic, Avatar


----------



## Freyja (old) (Nov 19, 2008)

Name: Shivani

God of: Wrath

Likes: Blood, Hatred, Competition

Dislikes: Peace and Order

Looks:


Talents: Strength, Protected Talents, Magic


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Nov 21, 2008)

your both in


----------

